# Flatbed deck(wood or steel)?



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I am having a bed built for my new bee truck and I was looking for some input on the pros or cons of steel deck over wood deck. Any and all responses will be appreciated. It will be a 12 ft. bed going on a 2002 GMC 3500 with 11,600 lbs gross rating


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

.

weight is a big factor:


.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I run a wood bed, but I have seen both used by beeks. The advantage to steel is it is easier to slide supers across when loading and moving. The down side is that if you are working in rain it is very slick. Also, loaded full barrels have to be tied down very well or you will have honey all over the highway. I find it easier to work on the wood deck and less slick. The down side is with heavy barrels it can did into the wood and not slide as well into place. Also wood is cheaper but would have to be replaced sooner depending on how rough you are on it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

As usual both have their advantages. I'd not do
steel if I could avoid it. Now aluminium...... I drool
over them.

Wood is easier on equipment and things don't slide
as much IMO. But it's not as durable.

Steel is heavy, somewhat easier to maintain (unless
you're in a salt state).


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Go with wood. It is much better and better for hauling with less chance of stuff sliding. Although if you just get your bed and it is painted It will be slick.

Matt


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I have a little Toyota with a flatbed I built for it.
I sprayed the entire bed with spray on truck
bed liner and that solves a lot of the slipping
issues.

My 16' has a wood deck that I like a lot.


----------



## georgiabeekeeper (Sep 14, 2004)

*wood or steel*

I have two trucks one is steel the other is wood I would go with the wood.


----------



## paul mattox (May 21, 2006)

Mine is steel and works great for me.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

aluminum no question!!!


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We use wood decks on our trucks. Besides the non slipping aspect, you can nail to the wood if needed.
Sheri


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Just curious. Wouldn't a metal bed be harder on the bees due to the absorbsion of heat on hot days while in transit?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

USCBeeMan said:


> Just curious. Wouldn't a metal bed be harder on the bees due to the absorbsion of heat on hot days while in transit?


I think that would be more color dependent. But steel
would have more mass and hold heat longer.


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

I would agree with the majority on this and say go with wood. My deck is wood and I don't worry about things sliding where as my freinds truck has a metal deck and thing are always shifting or sliding.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your feedback. My present truck has a steel deck and I never had any problem with sliding,but I have decided to go with the wood deck for my new truck. I was leaning heavy towards the wood deck before I posted this thread( for the reasons pointed out by everyone ). I just needed some "expert" opinion before the final decision.


----------

